# New here, menopause and IBS



## Gina Lynn (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello,

I am having a lot of issues with my IBS that seems to have gotten worse over the past few months, perhaps it's something more than IBS. I hope to find out more soon.

I am 45 years old and have been experiencing perimenopause symptoms for several years now. My last period was in October or Novemeber. I had a really bad IBS (or some other bowel) attack this past week. A couple of days later, I got my period after about 6 months of not having one. It hasn't been a "normal" period. It started and I had a lot of cramping the first day (somewhat normal). The second day I had a lot more cramping that was only dulled by Tylenol but not much flow at all. This went on all day with almost no flow but steady cramping. Yesterday, the start of day 3, I woke up with very strong, very localized cramps in my lower pelvis. I couldn't get comfortable so I was going to take Tylenol. I went into the bathroom and thought I should try to have a BM because I was feeling a lot of pressure. So I did that (before getting any Tylenol), I strained a little a couple of times and suddenly started flowing heavily. Within a few minutes, I felt so much relief, that cramping sensation was gone. Since then I have been flowing pretty heavily on and off but no more cramping.

I have never had anything like that before. I keep wondering if all of my issues are related and possibly related to hormones. No period for 6 months and in between I have been having a lot of problems with my digestive system. I have always had IBS but now it seems to be so much worse. Over the past few years, I haven't had much trouble with my IBS at all until about December.

Are these things possibly related? I will probably be seeing a gastroenterologist within the next week or so and I am wondering if it would be helpful to share this info with him/her? I just feel like I'm falling apart lately!! I am generally a pretty healthy individual (hadn't even been to see a doctor in about 5 years until this past February!)

Thanks,

Gina


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Gena Lynn

so sorry you are having all this cramping and pain.

yes, definitely discuss this with your gastro doc. he/she needs to know that whole picture and everything that is going on with you.

i'm 63--well past menopause. but i remember going through peri menopause very well when i was in my late forties. i don't have ibs--i have colonic inertia, pelvic floor dysfunction and some other problems. my constipation and bloating became much worse during peri and unfortunately never got any better after that.

of course, we're all different but that was my experience.

your symptoms are a lot different from mine. i do hope all this is just a passing peri - related thing for you and that it will all be over very soon. hopefully your docs can offer you a treatment plan in the meantime that will bring you relief. take care.


----------



## Belle Simons (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi, I'm also in a premenopausal and I normally skip 6 months period and they said its kinda understandable and normal in my case. However, I haven'y encountered any abdominal pain or disturbances related to what you have experienced. I would suggest that you better consult your physician for that matter.


----------

